# another interesting thing happened to me this week



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i used to get a feeling of something being up there, like a small towel. a few kegels and it would go away. this week i forgot to take my pro biotic to work, i usually take 1x20 x10^9 acidophilus in the morning and at night. so i went all day without the morning dose in my gut. my ass got all red hot and itchy (the itch usually waits until evening when im lying down). thats not the interesting part, what is interesting is when i got home i felt that familiar feeling of that phantom towel being up there, which i hadnt felt in a while.

could it be that when the bad flora overgrows it can create a mild prolapse? maybe theres a greater prolapse effect happening more inside? maybe muscles just give up coz theyre sick from systemic candida, who knows. no stink on either day though, very quick, productive and tingly BM the next day though, wouldn't have been able to hold it in.

just thought it was mega interesting.

ps i got a retinal hemmorhage, i think it was from l arginine and lysine i had been taking though. anyone else had that?


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive recently stopped taking those same probiotics for a week mainly because Im taking antibiotics for a week for fungal infection. Not sure if I do have fungal infection but its to help as my penis foreskin is red and sore. Ive not really noticed too much difference off them the smell seems to have got better.

I recently went to a colo rectal surgeon and she thought I had an anal fissure that was causing the burning pain. She prescribed Rectogesic I think thats the name, and said just put it on arsehole. This cream was the cream some other guy used and said it helped him, its one of the posts on here. I havent tried using it yet as I want to finish this course of antibiotics first but will be trying it in next few days. I will have an appointment again with her in about a month where she will see if it has helped and also stick a camera up there to see if she can see anything and if there are any other exisiting anal fissures up there.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

yeh i think i have fissures. the skin can feel all crinkly at times, and solid BMs will cause bleeding and pain as they pass. make sure to give us an update.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i reckon physical problem like internal prolapse causing constant air exposure which causes bacterial/fungal overgrowth which is impossible to get rid of. im not 100% odour free, im lying here in my bed smelling shit yet its the first time today and ive been at work, in the car all over town. i reckon the physical problem causes a zone in the rectum to form where you have no control and anything that seeps into it will just leak out.

but then i dunno, could be anything.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

just as plausable as anything. it could be uti thats spread to muscles. the same muscles that control urine flow control bm's, and i feel like theres a change in muscles down there that may be intermittent, some days things pass easier.

could be anything all i know is there is definitely a bacteria/fungal issue and has been for a long time.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

carl100,

If you stop taking the probiotics while taking the antibiotics the yeast will over grow nd the good bacteria will die.

Please keep us posted on the what happens with your LG


----------

